# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) صور اعطال مجموعة اعطال النوكيا1616/1280/1800

## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 lcd solution tested*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 lcd solution tested*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 light solution working 100%*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 mic solution tested*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 network solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 insert sim solution tested*

----------


## mohamed73

* 1280/1616/1800 speaker solution tested*

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## abdozaki1

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## mostafa_

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي

----------


## julienami

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي

----------

